# Promess Fügemodul über Profibus-Ankopplung



## Skrajewski (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,  hat jemand schon mal mit sowas zu tun gehabt, und hat vllt. noch ein paar FBs bzw. DBs rumliegen? Quäl mich hier nämlich mit der Schnittstelle rum.  gruß chris


----------



## jabba (22 Dezember 2010)

Für das NC-Modul gibt es sehr gute und gut dokumentierte Bausteine, die sollten auf der CD sein.
Damit hat man mit dem Protokoll nix mehr zu tun, kann sogar Werte lesen und schreiben ist alles drin was man braucht.


----------



## Guste (29 Dezember 2010)

*hallo*

Ich habe da mal vor jahren was gemacht. Ich mein von der s7 kommt nur der Start und Grundstellungs oder Referenzfahrt.
Promeß bringt dann Bereitmeldung oder dann die Fertigmeldung.
Oder benötigst du mehr ?


----------

